# [gelöst] Mediatasten unter XFCE?

## Klaus Meier

Nach einer Woche mit Gnome3 habe ich beschlossen: Tonne! Komplett unbrauchbar, da ist ja alles schlechter als unter Gnome2. Ok, dazu jetzt bitte nichts schreiben.

Habe nun mal eben XFCE ausprobiert und ich bin begeistert. Ist genau so, wie es sein soll. Bislang habe ich nur einen Nachteil feststellen können: Ich habe bei meiner Tastatur Tasten, mit denen ich die Lautstärke regeln kann. Das funktioniert unter KDE und Gnome einfach so, ohne dass ich da was machen muss. Bei XFCE rührt sich da nichts, hat da jemand eine Lösung?Last edited by Klaus Meier on Wed Apr 04, 2012 7:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fuchur

Hi

xfce4-settings-manager -> Tastatur -> Tastenkürzel

stumm: amixer set Master toggle

Lauter: amixer set Master 2+,2+

Leiser: amixer set Master 2-,2-

Schau dir einfach amixer an und du kannst dann bei Tastenkürzel die 

belegung einstellen.

MfG

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das ist ja viel genialer, als gedacht. An/Aus geht schon, laut/leise zickt noch, aber das bekomme ich gleich hin... Danke!

Es war bei mir dann amixer set Master 4096+, aber egal, du hast mir den Weg gezeigt, das ist ja super, kann man ja für viele andere Dinge nutzen...

----------

## b3cks

Ich habe es bei nie geschafft eine vernünftige Symbiose mit den Volume-Keys hinzubekommen. Irgendwas funktionierte nach einiger Zeit, warum auch immer, nicht mehr so, wie es gedacht war. Lösung: xfce4-volumed. Installiert, funktioniert, ohne weitere Konfiguration.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Einfach nur genial, wenn man hier ein Problem hat. Die zweite Lösung passt besser, aber die erste Lösung ist nett für viele andere Dinge....

----------

